# SO WHAT happened to................



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.


..........james suckling ?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

IDK :dunno:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Not sure if I'm missing something I should know, but Suckling's cigar website is:

Havana Insider ? Havana Insider

Wines at:

https://www.jamessuckling.com/


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

'

curmudgeonista

an acknowledged EXPERT is released from a major CIGAR publication that touts it's RATing of sticks including CUBANs and it's all very hush hush

my guess is the communications entity does indeed get payOLA to give various players RATings but could NOT convince suckling to go along on the HAVANAs

i don't think suckling wanted to bring down the whole house of cards so he just went on his own apparently without interference from shenkman


just sayin



frankD


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Not sure if I'm missing something I should know, but Suckling's cigar website is:
> 
> Havana Insider ? Havana Insider
> 
> ...


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> curmudgeonista said:
> 
> 
> > As for the OP didn't you post over at C.A?
> ...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

frankD said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> > you got me
> ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

frankD said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> > you got me
> ...


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

There are so many interests in these sites/publications that it's impossible to know what really happened to him unless he gives his story. Maybe he will end up becoming the Edward Snowden of cigars....


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.

"Maybe he will end up becoming the Edward Snowden of cigars...."

Chad Vegas

i would imagine contractual terms keep the lid on it - for ALL parties involved

thing of it is when CUBAN sticks were out of range for "we the people" it didn't affect "DOMESTIC" brands for Cuban sticks to be listed in the magazines rating - BUT now to have three out of ten CUBANs rated top-ten THAT REALLY DOES push out some "domestic" advertiser

i DO see SUCKLING has a favorite Cuban that does indeed rank very HIGH on CAs list !

QED:* C A will indeed agree with and mimic whatever Suckling high-lights DESPITE that Cuban manufacturer will never have a need to advertise in a C A magazine * meanwhile for what it's worth to C A they get an established rater issuing an acceptable verdict for which they pay nothing AND BETTER do not have to credit the real source of the original ratER

frankD


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess I should just turn away -- but it's like a wreck that you can't look away from... or maybe just a greek tragedy?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone bothered to just ask him?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Has anyone bothered to just ask him?


Yes -- I did.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...y-professional-cigar-rater-2.html#post3908401


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes -- I did.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...y-professional-cigar-rater-2.html#post3908401


No, no. I meant asking James Suckling about the circumstances surrounding his leaving CA.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> No, no. I meant asking James Suckling about the circumstances surrounding his leaving CA.


ooops :serious::surprise::laugh2:

I've never met James Suckling but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last week. Think he'll answer me if I send him an email???


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> ooops :serious::surprise::laugh2:
> 
> I've never met James Suckling but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last week. Think he'll answer me if I send him an email???


For all his notoriety within wine and cigar circles, he seems like a very approachable guy.

Being the gentleman that he is, I suspect you would get some sort of response, though perhaps not the in-depth explanation sought.

OTOH, maybe you would. Maybe no one has bothered to ask and he's just dying to tell-all. :surprise:

Or maybe it's as simple as, he was tired of meeting deadlines and wanted focus on his other ventures.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

Oldmso54 said:


> ooops :serious::surprise::laugh2:
> 
> I've never met James Suckling but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last week. Think he'll answer me if I send him an email???


curmudgeonista et al

good question

only about HALF the publishing world in BOTH the cigar and wine industries

I went to see FEHERTY live recently and he admitted his move was BOTH based on money AND kept to a point where he could be compensated for even talking about it

I guess once we PAY to PLAY we will ultimately get the answer(s)

same situation in the golf industry critic Brad King / lawyer Thompson situation with the USOpen on LI

frankD


----------

